# purchases of 2015



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Let's start one on what we buy this year
















I traded an old lawnmower for this


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like an Epiphone Zephyr. NIce!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

O sorry forgot its an dot on shaft 574 jaz box based off an Gibson es-5


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Looks like an Epiphone Zephyr. NIce!


I would love to have an Epiphone zephyr


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was thinking about buying 2 litter of Coke soon too. I just heard that the caps are thinner now and I was wondering if I should try to find 2 litres from last year.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i love coke


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Depends on how you drink it.
Me, I use it to colour my whiskey, 
so less than a ltr is all that I need.
A 2 ltr bottle would go flat on me.

Nice looking DOS betty. Sounds nice too
(from the vid you posted on another thread).
I played a few Carparelli's (DOS's successor)
and they have a nice feel to them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nobody catch this? I have an old lawnmower if you want to trade back when the grass starts to grows 


> I traded an old lawnmower for this


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

I traded an old postal scale for a '66 Harmony Rocket.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I traded an old postal scale for a '66 Harmony Rocket.


I have an old lawn mower and an old postal scale.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Just scored a cute little Marshall MG15DFX, almost-new in box for $40. Certainly not gig-worthy, but digging the heck out of the sound, right now.









(Plus Fair Market Value seems to be somewhere between $110 and $160 CDN, so I can't complain regardless.)


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pepsi is better


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

I got [/IMG]


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry. 2013 Studio, 2014 LPJ and 2013 Fender Pawn shop 70,s deluxe.
Just got the two Les Paul's after returning another Fender Pawn shop guitar.
Both on final sale after Christmas.:smile-new:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

skimhit said:


> Sorry. 2013 Studio, 2014 LPJ and 2013 Fender Pawn shop 70,s deluxe.
> Just got the two Les Paul's after returning another Fender Pawn shop guitar.
> Both on final sale after Christmas.:smile-new:
> 
> ...


Tell me, which guitar do you use the violin bow on?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Let me revisit this thread once L&M has their inventory clearout sale.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> Let me revisit this thread once L&M has their inventory clearout sale.


Cool my next guitar will be a godin 5th avenue


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Let me revisit this thread once L&M has their inventory clearout sale.


When is that? Please.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Skimhit, how do you like that Pawn Shop Strat? I've got the exact same one but mine is a 2012. Mine's a great playing guitar. I haven't touched my other 2 Strats since I picked this one up in the summer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

deleted....


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

dodgechargerfan said:


> When is that? Please.


It's sometime mid-late February if I remember correctly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> deleted....


Good. Cause I was talking about the flowery thing


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

TA462 said:


> Skimhit, how do you like that Pawn Shop Strat? I've got the exact same one but mine is a 2012. Mine's a great playing guitar. I haven't touched my other 2 Strats since I picked this one up in the summer.


I was blown away by the Pawn shop Strat. Super cool combination of tones but it has a little Canadian winter fret sprout.
I just returned a Pawn Shop Offset Strat. noisy electronics and really bad fret sprout.
My two Gibson purchases were flawless :sFun_dancing:. I've always been a Stratocaster guy but I feel the quality control is slipping:sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

so fa my purchases this year have been small

h/s/s pickguard in red/black/red
push/pull pot
capacitor
gold screws
gold jack plate
copper shielding tape

soon to be followed by

lsr roller nut
gold 2 point bridge
gold locking tuners


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Depends on how you drink it.
> Me, I use it to colour my whiskey,
> so less than a ltr is all that I need.
> A 2 ltr bottle would go flat on me.
> ...


Thanks I plan to get a fine set up and I can't wait to try it with A vox ac15 instead of the traynor 15


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

skimhit said:


> I was blown away by the Pawn shop Strat. Super cool combination of tones but it has a little Canadian winter fret sprout.
> I just returned a Pawn Shop Offset Strat. noisy electronics and really bad fret sprout.


I have one of these butter stick yellow ones as well, makes a great grab n' go Fender and the neck is very playable. I hear you on the fret sprout, I've spent my winter so far working out the humidity problems in the house as the furnace only kicks out dry heat.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeez, all i bought so far is a case of 24 Heineken. I have to catch up.LOL


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

marcos said:


> Jeez, all i bought so far is a case of 24 Heineken. I have to catch up.LOL


Lol I took home an Heineken watch,glasses, can opener ,an Baily's coffie mug, a JP sister glass and a Canadian 83?glass got a love working for the liquor control lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

60watt Peavy for $55 after tax


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> 60watt Peavy for $55 after tax


When I saw that picture I had flashbacks of my mid-80's Peavey Bandit 65. Now I'm going to have nightmares all night. Thanks a lot.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

pattste said:


> When I saw that picture I had flashbacks of my mid-80's Peavey Bandit 65. Now I'm going to have nightmares all night. Thanks a lot.


Sorry I just couldn't resist for $50


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Better pic


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been toying around with the idea of getting a portable recorder for a couple years now. All we have is an MP3 recorder which isn't that great for anything serious. So MF had an H4N on sale today for $175.00 so I ordered it along with a microphone stand package for $30.00.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> Sorry I just couldn't resist for $50


Ya but you probably should have lol j/k... kinda

As for me, first new axe in 5 years.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?68437-NGD!-94-Gibson-LP-Standard


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Moosehead said:


> Ya but you probably should have lol j/k... kinda
> 
> As for me, first new axe in 5 years.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?68437-NGD!-94-Gibson-LP-Standard


I needed a bigger amp the little 6" speaker just didn't cut it


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Word. I played through a bunch of peavey's when I was younger, not many of them sounded good. but neither did we!

On the upside it's a decent cabinet with a speaker for 50 bucks


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Could you feed an amp head threw the peavy


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So i just spent a bit of money on another amp !!! Picked up a really nice Roland Jazz Chorus 77. I have a thing for vintage Japan amps. They are built like tanks, and rarely break down. This one is actually lighter than my Yamaha G50-12 at around 40lbs. Comes with 2 original 10 in. Roland speakers and built-in chorus, reverb.
Didnt pay too much for it as funds are a bit tight and saving up for a Tele.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought , I had better get one of these while I could still get one . Very nice sounding pickups !!! , I'm happy !


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I just got A brand new boss ds1 for $24


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Picked this guy up the first of the month.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Gearhead88 said:


> I thought , I had better get one of these while I could still get one . Very nice sounding pickups !!! , I'm happy !


Its always a good day when you pick up a 3tsb Strat. Congrats.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Just bought an Orange Dark Terror off the forum. Looking forward to checking it out! Next, I need to find a sweet 2x12 to pair it with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I've been toying around with the idea of getting a portable recorder for a couple years now. All we have is an MP3 recorder which isn't that great for anything serious. So MF had an H4N on sale today for $175.00 so I ordered it along with a microphone stand package for $30.00.


I also added one of these. 









One of these.........










And today, one of these. I think that's it for awhile.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Just picked one of these, but unfortunately I had to ship it to the US. Will have to wait a couple of months till the snowbirds are back...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like to get a '60s Chevelle or something like that... 99.9% that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought a J-45 the other day. Excellent.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I really didn't need these, but the price was right. The Epiphone was bought to flip; to my surprise, it is kind of fun. It still has the protective wrap on the pick guard and rear service panel. It was on Kijiji pretty cheap. It belonged to a young fellow who was giving up guitar. The set up was horrid and I offered to set it up for him so he could take a second shot a learning guitar. He declined and I gave him what he wanted. I may play with other pickups out of curiosity; it sounds kind of p90'ish' as is for a humbucker.









The partscaster is a Mighty Mite neck and a Fender CV Squier body with new in the package gold Fender hardware. Also a Kijjii find that I thought was too good to pass on. I have lots of pickups laying around. I wish it was chrome hardware though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> I bought a J-45 the other day. Excellent.


Nice. Those are the Gibson guitars I like. Did you get the burst or the ebony?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I got the burst because I tried several I didn't like - too muddy and lifeless - and the one I bought is a burst and was the one I fell in love with after the salesperson unpacked it for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just picked up a Yamaha THR10C tonight. Fun little thing to play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> I got the burst because I tried several I didn't like - too muddy and lifeless - and the one I bought is a burst and was the one_* I fell in love *_with after the salesperson unpacked it for me.


It just goes to show we are never too old to fall in love. :smile-new: I don't know how old your are but I'm guessing by your posts you're in the 50's range.

- - - Updated - - -

I splurged big time today. $19.00!!!! I should have had one of these a long time ago.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't been in a music store since before Christmas--either busy or I've been sick or injured.
I hop to get to one before the end of the month--but big or even medium purchases may just be waiting for February.
Nothing major though...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> Just picked up a Yamaha THR10C tonight. Fun little thing to play.


I just read the specs on this. For the price, that's a pretty 
nice little amp. I may just have to check one out.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Just picked up a Yamaha THR10C tonight. Fun little thing to play.


Great pick up buddy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been reading about the THRs and was curious to find out what it was all about. I saw a few videos but when I saw the video with Jon Herrington, I was convinced. 

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Marc. I thought it would work for duos which my singer and I are planning on doing soon. Based on what I have experienced playing it last night, it should work for that kind of thing.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

won this thing today


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> won this thing today


Damned it boy...if you grow tired of it I'll take that and the Ibanez tele thinline off your hands.....and pay the shipping. Sheesh, I thought it was bad when the Calgary guys were getting the good stuff. One of the things we collect is M&Ms stuff. (One, we have more than 100 pieces including a phone, a slot machine, a clock radio and other stuff).


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I used gift cards and cash I received from family at Christmas to buy a Peavey Rage 258 amplifier. This little amp has 25 watts through an 8" speaker, with the TransTube technology. 
It is a perfect practice amp for me, at only 17.5 pounds.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Damned it boy...if you grow tired of it I'll take that and the Ibanez tele thinline off your hands.....and pay the shipping. Sheesh, I thought it was bad when the Calgary guys were getting the good stuff. One of the things we collect is M&Ms stuff. (One, we have more than 100 pieces including a phone, a slot machine, a clock radio and other stuff).


I'm not sure what to do with the m&m yet


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently got in a Zbest 2x12 with a set of Vintage 30s, it sounds huge!

A couple of new to me fuzz pedals, SUF Muff and a Fulltone 69, fun pedals.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well so far, all my purchases this year have been for my strat upgrade. wait till i finish it, you guys are gonna really dig it i think. i'm still looking at 2-3 weeks for all the parts to arrive, but she's getting a complete make-over

duncan 4 wire jb
push pull pot 
proper capacitor
black/red/black pickguard
black plastics
gold fender american series bridge
gold locking tuners
lsr roller nut
copper shielding tape
strings


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

The one on the bottom is new  It's pretty much mint, inside and out. 

Top one is a YBA-2A and the bottom one a YBA-1. Both are from the late 60's.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Along with a few components for upgrading vintage amps (mostly multi-tap iron), I recently picked up another SG. It's used of course, and nothing fancy, but this particular one offers much of what I've been after in another guitar including: light weight (~6 lbs), wraptail bridge (TonePros intonatable), and P-90's (Lollars). Been looking for something to fully scratch the P-90 itch for awhile now so we'll see if this one finally does that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's my telly


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay--sure, I missed adding my Mandobird here--but I've had it for just over a week--so 2015 purchases?

Epi Mandobird









And I bought a new strap to use with it as well.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice grab. Betcha that sounds awesome. 

I picked up an SG last summer loaded with a Gibson P94 (humbucker sized P90) in the neck and just love the sound of that pickup.



StevieMac said:


> Along with a few components for upgrading vintage amps (mostly multi-tap iron), I recently picked up another SG. It's used of course, and nothing fancy, but this particular one offers much of what I've been after in another guitar including: light weight (~6 lbs), wraptail bridge (TonePros intonatable), and P-90's (Lollars). Been looking for something to fully scratch the P-90 itch for awhile now so we'll see if this one finally does that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11780
> View attachment 11781


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm guessing that SG didn't end up scratching Steve's itch to his satisfaction - assuming it's the same one that's now for sale in the Buy & Sell sub-forum (wish I could afford it!)

Anyway, made my first visit out to the comparatively new L&M in Kanata. Man, they have a much wider range of pedals than the Bank Street one.

Anyway, I went with a specific purchase in mind and was successful in obtaining one of these:










Neil


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Unplanned purchase found at a garage sale. A 1985/86 A series MIJ Squier ST-362 strat. He wanted $200. Got it for $175 with a vintage Westone case thrown in. I was planning to flip it but after playing it I now understand why Japanese strats are sought after. I will be keeping this one. It's in the shop for a new nut and a setup. Now I have to decide which of my other ones will go.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never see stuff like that at garage sales--I even went to a garage sale where they were selling a bunch gear--but none of it was stuff I was interested in--and some of it was overpriced.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I've wanted one of these since Guild brought back their archtop electric line a couple years ago. I found a deal on one on ebay that, even with exchange, was too good of a deal to pass up. Just a fantastic guitar. I haven't put it down since I got it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Built4Speed said:


> I've wanted one of these since Guild brought back their archtop electric line a couple years ago. I found a deal on one on ebay that, even with exchange, was too good of a deal to pass up. Just a fantastic guitar. I haven't put it down since I got it.


Cool...enjoy!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

No big purchases as of yet this year, but I did grab a delay pedal.
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay. Adds a nice layer to the chain that I was missing. 

A lot of nice new and used purchases here that are making the GAS build up like crazy. Nice acquisitions everyone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

MXR CC is a great pedal in my opinion. Nice grab. 

I hear you about the GAS. It's a terribly expensive affliction. 



OldSoulBluesMan said:


> No big purchases as of yet this year, but I did grab a delay pedal.
> MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay. Adds a nice layer to the chain that I was missing.
> 
> A lot of nice new and used purchases here that are making the GAS build up like crazy. Nice acquisitions everyone.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks man. I've been looking for a decently priced quality sounding delay and the MXR CC seemed to be the best bang for the buck in my opinion.

Sounds fantastic with a little chorus, then throw the wah on for a mean lead tone.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I picked up one of these on Sunday , it was on Kijiji for a price I couldn't refuse.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

my free 1978 mark2 got as a commission for selling some vintage guitars for a guy


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

And this thread died lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's my main purchase of 2015. Head and coily cable thanks to ElectricMojoGuitars



Next up is the all new Wampler Plexi Drive Deluxe and then a Digitech Trio (if they ever get released!!)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gearhead88 said:


> Pepsi is better


Not if you're from B.C. and have things, because.............
...
My major purchases this year are more in the motorcycle parts and accessories dept. So far I'm about $250 into the '81 with another $400 to $500 or so to go.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I picked up a Orange OR15 amp in February. Last week I picked up a new Cry Baby wah pedal. I'm slowing starting to appreciate pedals and its a cheaper addiction than guitars, lol.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Had this little Gem custom built from Phaez Amps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> And this thread died lol
> 
> proud boogie owner


Well I didn't add my January purchase...
So here it is now...


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

59burst said:


> Just bought an Orange Dark Terror off the forum. Looking forward to checking it out! Next, I need to find a sweet 2x12 to pair it with.


Recently bought a sweet 1x12 Saxon oversize cab to pair it with. I also went nuts and bought a EH POG2 and a MXR Carbon Copy a couple weeks ago. Joined a start up band, and want to make some interesting sounds. Being in a band has resurrected my GAS!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*2003 Fender Squier M-77 Limited Run Goldtop*

Bought this rarely seen Squier M-77, Les Paul style guitar, Limited Run Goldtop from 2003, love it!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a laptop for my music. But it died and we had to rebuild it.








And several hours of the day spent copying these to it.








Now I have 1083 songs on it and haven't downloaded my 1300 plus songs from iTunes

proud boogie owner


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Was quiet for a while and then went on a little buying and selling spree. Here is what is staying (for now)

Phaez JTM8
Parts Tele built by Rob Distefano out of NJ with his hand wound Cavalier pickups which are awesome and highly recommended
KO Amps ten Cent Trem - amazing and the only one I like as much as the BFD Trem I foolishly sold
Mythical Overdrive Klone
Zvex Distortron
KO Amps Rat and Tubescreamer (in transit)
Mesa 1x12 Cab (great deal at local L&M it was used)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A satisfaction fuzz tone. Here's my one day review. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70362-NPD-EHX-Satisfaction-Fuzz

Until I retire and move, this will likely be my last purchase for a while, unless I get a really good deal on a Traynor Darkhorse.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Only one of the BestBuy LP Studio Goldtops that were on sale a month or 2 ago.


----------

